# Aerial Stems



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Is it okay to cut off/clean up aerial stems on ludwigia plants? I have one (still cant figure out the name of it, green on top w/ red on bottom) and it is being overrun with aerial stems....Im doing a light trimming and just wondering if i can chop them off too....Well i already did on some of em but thought id better ask for next time.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes go for it. If they are too long you can also prune them back and replant the stems in the gravel.
This goes for all stem plants.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

oh i meant put aerial roots on stem plants...Im assuming you knew what i was talking about tho


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, you can trim air-root. I do it when I'm not lazy  It makes the plant looks better.
I also think that trimming these roots will enforce real roots (those that are under the gravel) grow better, but this is just my theory 

Those ludwigia might be ludwigia repens. I have it in my tank. Great plant.


----------

